# Premier League 2017 Weekends



## lukefinleymarsh (Sep 23, 2017)

Premier League Saturday

Liverpool and Leicester will meet again this week, this time for Premier League fixture. Liverpool loss to Leicester City in the EFL Cup midweek after a 3 winless streak. We're expecting Leicester, having a fresh strategy of beating Liverpool, can duplicate the same win. 

 Asian Handicap Betting Recommendation: Leicester City 0.25 at 2.390 

 Good luck with your betting!


----------



## Effective Bets (Sep 23, 2017)

Hey guys. Here are some free tips for you:

Burnley - Huddersfield -> Burnley to win odds: 2.31

West Ham United - Tottenham -> West Ham United +1 AH odds: 1.884

Our last 4 weeks were really successful! If your bankroll was  1000 euros you could have won  770 euros! If you're interested in betting and you want more tips just check our website: ***** and join our community!


----------



## Effective Bets (Sep 23, 2017)

Thank you for notice in PM. Sorry guys, right site is *****


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 23, 2017)

Just a remainder, we allow links to the source of the picks, but in this case there is no information at all about  your choice. This is how informative post about betting picks looks like.


----------



## lukefinleymarsh (Sep 24, 2017)

Premier League Sunday!

Brighton Hove Albion v Newcastle 

 Two sides meet at the South Coast in a match which is nothing but a relegation decider at the end of the campaign. We've seen Newcastle lost 3 games at the start of the season but fortunately, Rafa Benitez was able to turn the tide and win three of their last 3 matches. This only proved how unpredictable Newcastle is. But this time they will be facing Albion (which is obviously out of form) and this match is an easy cash for us. 

 Asian Handicap Betting Recommendation: Newcastle United -0.50 at 2.930 

 If you want to read @scottsltr's full preview, you can always check it here. 

 Good luck!


----------



## lukefinleymarsh (Sep 30, 2017)

Premier League Saturday, 30th Sept

Last weekend, Crystal Palace lost to Manchester City. This week, they will be seeing Manchester United, at home court. Next week, they will be meeting Chelsea. Poor Roy Hudson. The suffering might last until December. In this match, of course, we will be expecting Romelu Lukaku to make it rain for Man United.

Asian Handicap Betting Recommendation: Manchester United -1.50 at 1.555 Preview and betting pick from @scottsltr. Full preview here. 
Two other Premier League matches included: Huddersfield v Tottenham and Stoke City v Southampton Good luck!

-- Luke M


----------



## lukefinleymarsh (Oct 1, 2017)

Premier League, Sunday, 1/10/2017

Arsenal v Brighton & Hove Albion Looks like Arsenal learned well from the 4-0 loss against Liverpool. After that humiliating defeat, Arsenal hasn't lost any their games yet. And they might continue that this week, looking at their opponent, Brighton. Yes, Brighton might have won against Newcastle last weekend and might probably cause an upset, but Arsenal will be too much for them.

Asian Handicap Betting Recommendation from @MarkOHaire: Arsenal -2.25 at 2.610 Read the full preview here. You can also get the best pick for two other games; Everton v Burnley and Newcastle v Liverpool

-- Luke M


----------

